# Does Hashi's just disappear?



## dillie (May 12, 2016)

If you test positive for Hashi's antibodies (based on my results, I was told years ago I had Hashimoto's, but had no symptoms), is it possible that those antibodies just disappear over time? I'm told now that I don't have any antibodies, so no Hashimoto's. Still trying to track down those labs, so I'm not sure what my levels were originally. Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That would be highly unusual.

Do you have NO antibodies, or are there antibodies present but just "in normal range"?

Are you on thyroid medication?


----------



## dillie (May 12, 2016)

Hi and thanks for your response.

I don't have my original tests from 15-20(?) years ago. Antibodies were tested again on 4/16 and I was told no antibodies, so no Hashimoto's. I have never been on thyroid medication.

THYROID PEROXIDASE AB <10.0 IU/ML <35.0 IU/ML

ANTI THYROGLOBULIN AB <20 IU/ML 0-40 IU/ML

For reference, TSH is below. I don't have tests results prior to this.

TSH, 3rd Gen

2/28/2013 3.13 uIU/ML

7/24/2014 3.01 uIU/ML

8/7/2015 2.38 uIU/ML

4/26/2016 4.15 uIU/ML

Doctor said TSH is normal, trends normal, and refused to order T3, T4. Said that is what irresponsible people do to help patients lose weight. (And one of my symptoms is significant weight loss. Should be 102-103, now 88. Though to be fair, unexplained gut issues, also.)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> SH, 3rd Gen
> 
> 2/28/2013 3.13 uIU/ML
> 
> ...


TSH is "in range" - quite high range. A TSH closer to 1 is more "normal".

You are actually quite hypo based on TSH alone.

If your doc won't order the labs - you should. Free T-4 and Free T-3 to start.

I wonder if your gut issues are because you are hypo - I have horrible gut issues when hypo.

What supplements or medications do you take?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed!

It is perplexing that your antibodies are so low, but...I still suspect you need treatment.


----------



## dillie (May 12, 2016)

Thanks, everybody! I really appreciate your input. Since antibodies aren't really an issue, should I be posting in the general forum?

I am going to order TSH, T3, T4, myself.

Re: Gut issues for me have been terrible for about a year. I also asked about SIBO test but I'll have to order that myself.

Boniva for osteoporosis (have inactive lupus); supplements: D3

I've seen a lot of doctors trying to figure out health issues the last couple of years, but none of them think thyroid is an issue. None of them. The closest I could get was "IBS/anxiety, stop looking for zebras."


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think the vast majority of us have gotten the "IBS/anxiety" response when chasing down explanations for digestive/gut issues. Turns out, when our thyroids get under control, so do our guts.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Although some us do have to take a good quality probiotic to keep our guts in line, even after thyroid issues are worked out! Have you ever tried one of those?


----------



## dillie (May 12, 2016)

I tried a good quality probiotic (at least according to Amazon reviews), but found it made my gut problems, constipation, et al, worse. That surprised me. I've wondered if I should be tested for SIBO as I've read that can be associated with thyroid issues and motility, or if maybe I should try another probiotic.


----------



## hashimotojane (Feb 26, 2017)

Hashimoto's does not just go away but it can be treated so that the symptoms are nonexistent. I've had really good results with taking a probiotic, trace minerals and eating a wholesome and allergen-free diet. I should note that my thyroid is permanently damaged from Hashimoto's since it was treated so late in its stages so I am on NDT for life.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

When you get your thyroid tested it's a snapshot in time.

You could be positive one day and negative the next.

It is possible for your thyroid to act up and then for no reason go back to normal.

I had an unexplainable illness in 1988. Doctor couldn't figure out what was wrong.

I felt like I had the flu. A sickly tiredness that wouldn't go away for a year.

Doctors never tested thyroid because I'm a male.

They all thought I had anxiety because of vitiligo and wanted me to see a physiatrist . I told them to F...off.

Within a year I was back to normal with no treatment. I always wondered what that was.

20 years later I found out. All hell broke loose when my thyroid swelled and was then diagnosed with Hashi's. The only reason they tested antibodies was because I had vitiligo.

In 1988 they didn't know there was a connection between the two diseases.

Thyroid disease effects everyone differently.

Your doctor is right....

A lot of women try and use thyroid med's to lose weight.

In my opinion this is the reason most doctors are hesitant to go any further with testing.

They also don't test men as often as they should.

I actually never gained any weight when TSH was in the hundreds.

And after taking the right hormone for me I actually gained a little weight.

If a little weight gain was my only symptom of Hashi's I wouldn't have to take this hormone.

I was dying . That's the reason I take the hormone.


----------

